# Hairpin Curves Sibelius Plugin



## ScoringFilm (Dec 8, 2013)

This Sibelius plugin writes midi data over hairpins (cresc & dim lines) to enable play back of more realistic/human curve shapes. You can use Aftertouch, Pitchbend or any controller of your choice.






J


----------



## jensos (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for posting this plugin!!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Justin,

thanks so much for this plug in. I can see a lot of work has gone into this so we are very lucky to have you develop this and share this with us. Thanks again!

best regards,

Steve :D


----------



## au224 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great plug-in. I may be doing something wrong ,but when I have 2 hairpins in the same bar, the plugin only writes data for the 1st. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## au224 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just received a note from Justin about this plugin. He informed me it was written for Sib4. When using it with Sib 6 I get the above mentioned problem. A workaround is to place the last hairpin in the bar , then run plugin.(data is written ) THEN , place the 1st haipin and run plugin again. It will then write data for the 1st leaving the 2nd alone. Done.
I'm slightly confused as Justin specified Sibelius 5 and above. And yet his note said he wrote it for Sib 4. Never mind. It works. Thanks.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 18, 2019)

After a (very) long time I got round to re-writing this plugin. It now works correctly for Sib v5 and onwards.

New version in OP.

J


----------

